

What's on your Wish-List this year? - ericb

I'm trying to please the parents with a good Christmas list and having trouble. Happily, most of what I love is free! I'd like to hear what other folks are asking for so I can steal your ideas. 
======
Xichekolas
New Tool DVD that comes out in December

Sushi making kit (I spend way too much eating out)

Some nice comfy headphones for the cube at work

XFX 8800GT

Dell WFP-2407HC 24" Monitor

Obviously the $270 vid card and $600 monitor aren't coming to me gift
wrapped... more accepting cash donations towards those than asking for them.

~~~
ericb
Cool. The tool DVD is something I didn't know about. Do you have any more
details on it? toolshed.down.net didn't have the announcement somewhere I
could see it.

~~~
Xichekolas
It was originally announced when they released 10,000 Days, but somehow got
delayed until now (like 18 months), so the news on toolshed is quite old.

Here is the amazon link... [http://www.amazon.com/Vicarious-
Tool/dp/B000Y1ZXU2/ref=pd_bb...](http://www.amazon.com/Vicarious-
Tool/dp/B000Y1ZXU2/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1196440393&sr=1-1)

------
ericb
My list so far: -Lost Season 1 DVD Set

------
simianstyle
nintendo wii?

